# Top 5 films of 2013



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

What where your top 5 films of 2013?


Mine were.
1. Before Midnight- Richard Linklater
2. The Place Beyond The Pines- Derek Cianfrance
3. The Past- Asghar Farhadi
4. Frozen- Disney
5. Stoker- Park Chan-wook

With honorable mentions to Upstream Color, Only God Forgives, and Her both of which could have been truly amazing if not for some poor execution. Also Blue Jasmine which would have been in 6th place.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

I still have too much to watch this year to make a definitive list but the only 2 moves with even a shot at making it once I have seen them all are The Internship and Star Trek 2.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 2, 2014)

Machete Kills 

Seriously though I haven't laughed so hard in the cinema in more than an year


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

There are so many movies this year I've missed, so this list is tentative. When I post my final one, it'll be more detailed.

*In no particular order (yet):
*1. Frozen
2. Gravity
3. 12 Years a Slave
4. Only God Forgives
5. Pacific Rim Saving Mr. Banks


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty tentative as of now but yea currently :
1.Gravity
2.Before Midnight
3.12 Years A Slave
4.Frances Ha
5.The Past


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 2, 2014)

Right now,

1. 12 Years a Slave 
2. Rush
3. Don Jon
4. This is the end
5.Captain Philipps

Still haven't seen "Her" or "Dallas Buyers Club" which I think would have an impact on my top 5.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2014)

still needs some developing but so far

Gravity
Only God Forgives
Before Midnight
Upstream Color
Blackfish

Frances Ha would be on here for sure, but it's actually a 2012 release


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2014)

G.I Joe
Black Nativity
Texas Chainsaw 3D
Grown Ups 2 
Despicable Me 2


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

Rudimentary trolling, man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2014)

that's just an embarrassing troll attempt Vault 

worse than when Eno first started


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2014)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about  

HM

The Croods 
A haunted house 
Tyler Perry's Peeples 
The lone ranger 
The smurfs 2

Makes up the top ten


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

The smiley face too? smh


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2014)

Did you guys even watch the films you are calling me out on? 

I think all your lists are pretentious objective shit  you see what I mean? Opinions people.


----------



## Lace (Jan 2, 2014)

Frozen
The Conjuring
The Great Gatsby (I actually really liked this movie so yup)

Didn't really see that many movies this year. I have a feeling I'll really like captain phillips and her but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw G.I. Joe and Lone Ranger.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2014)

And the other 8?


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2014)

Lone Ranger has a GOAT Depp performance, that film turned me into a believer. So much so, his now top 5 favourite actors of all time.  and people thought he was miscast as tonto. I guess you know nothing of method acting


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

*1*. 12 Years A Slave
*2*. Blue Is the Warmest Color
*3*. The Counselor
*4*. The Great Gatsby 
*5*. American Hustle


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Saving Mr Banks
2. American Hustle
3. The Hunger Games: Catching Fire
4. Gravity
5. Captain Phillips

Honorable mentions go to 12 Years a Slave and Dallas Buyers Club.

Haven't watched Rush, The Wolf of Wall Street, Mud or Inside Llewyn Davis yet, any of which might make my top 5.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm actually gonna change my list already. Replacing Pacific Rim with Saving Mr. Banks.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Gravity 
Rush
The Wolverine

Saving the last 2 spots until I have seen 12 Years a Slave, Captain Phillips and Frozen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2014)

1.  Gravity
2.  Can A Song Save Your Life?
3.  You're Next
4.  The Spectacular Now
5.  Frozen


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 2, 2014)

Hunger Games: Catching Fire
American Hustle
Saving Mr. Banks
12 Years A Slave
Man of Murder


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Gravity
2. The Great Gatsby
3. The Hobbit
4. Iron Man 3
5. Don Jon

There very likely have been better movies than my spot numbers 2-5 but unfortunately I haven't seen them. I'll save 2 spots for Wolf of Wall Street and Saving Mr. Banks though.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought Stoker was good but not on the top 5, surprised critics didn't like it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2014)

My top 5 are

-Jurassic Park 3D: Shut up it counts!
- The Conjuring
- Elysium
- Star Trek
- Lords of Salem. 

Of course, I emphasize that these are my favorite- not necessarily the best.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

What's the difference MH?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing to differentiate between what you personally gauge to be well made and what you enjoy.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

So when you rate movies, your enjoyment doesn't affect the score?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

It does influence my score, yes. I'll never give a movie I at least enjoy an F.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What's the difference MH?



One is more about the quality of the film, whereas the other is the films effect on the viewer.

"Citizen Kane" is a great movie. It's stunningly well made, innovative with how it was shot and edited, creative with how it told it's story and the acting was strong too. It deserves it's title as one of the greatest movies of all time. I'm not even saying that because most critics say so. Most critics liked "District 9" and "2001: A Space Odyssey", which I think are grotesquely overrated. That is my own observation about "Citizen Kane". 

But is it one of my favorite movies of all time? No. It would be far bellow "Dead Sushi" in the MartialHorror-O-Meter, anyway. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_vDo_4C_lw[/YOUTUBE]

 I won't lie, if I had the option of watching "Citizen Kane" or "Friday the 13th Part 5", I'd probably do the waltz with fake-Jason. But that doesnt undermine "Citizen Kane".


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

So what would your best list for 2013 look like?



Stunna said:


> It does influence my score, yes. I'll never give a movie I at least enjoy an F.


Well I guess you can have a favorite that isn't a 10


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal enjoyment completely impacts my ratings. I can hate a movie and I will still point out the good things about it but if I hate it I will never score it very highly. So there is no best vs favorites for me. I just think it is better to always say "favorite" anyway because best is an objective term which can't really exist in art and favorite is subjective which is perfect for art.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> So what would your best list for 2013 look like?
> 
> 
> Well I guess you can have a favorite that isn't a 10



Here is my list: 

Wow, Rukia. You thought "You're Next" was that great? I'm sorry, but a movie that has a killer saying "I'm a pacifist" can never be considered good in my eyes. Now if he was suddenly attacked by singing, flying, zombie, mutant fire-breathing killer sushi- that would be cinematic gold.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

That list is the same as your favorite MH!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That list is the same as your favorite MH!



Oh, you wanted my best list...Don't really have much there. I'd probably say

1) Prisoners

2) Gravity

3) Captain Phillips

4) Elysium

5) The Conjuring. 

Don't watch a lot of the oscar contenders, at least until they come out on DVD, so my 'best of' list isn't especially impressive.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Prisoners beat Gravity? What sushi are you on MH?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Prisoners
2. Star Trek Into Darkness
3. The Internship


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2014)

This is The End
The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug
Thor: The Dark World
Pacific Rim
Iron Man 3 (don't hate now  I hated the surprise as much as you all did)

Actually, these were the only movies I saw that year  I wanted to see Monsters University and Anchorman 2 before the end of the year


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> (don't hate now  I hated the surprise as much as you all did)



You hated that Mandarin twist? I thought it was hilarious. The movie as a whole was little boring to me, I might have liked even Iron Man 2 more.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> So when you rate movies, your enjoyment doesn't affect the score?



Not at all for me. When I am judging how "good" a movie is; I look at the mechanics of the film and its place in cinema. There are many movies that I hated but that I will admit were good films. For example, I hated Gravity. A movie about people floating in space is not my cup of tea; it was simply a genre that I did not like. Though, when gauging the merits of the film, I could find very little faults with it because it was so well-made and so well-acted. A lot of people don't (or refuse) to think this way though. 

Then there is the vice-versa. I like horror movies and I know that a lot of them suck balls but I still enjoy them. Freddy vs Jason was a terrible movie but I watch it every now and then and am a fan of both mythologies. Similarily, I love the mythologies of Predators and Aliens and will watch any (and probably enjoy) film that has them. Does that mean that I think AVP and AVP 2 were good films? Of course they weren't but I still enjoyed watching them. 

A movie does not need to be good or bad for one to enjoy it. There are many other concepts at play. 

My friend's stepfather was in some really bad Van dam movie and my friend readily admits that the movie is horrible but he enjoys it thoroughly just for the fact that his step father is in the movie.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2014)

I disagree with you because you are disconnecting technical merit and enjoyment and your experience of making the movie and how well the movie is made are completely linked together.

You may not be taking enjoyment from the same thing as other people but the film is still enjoyable to you, or else you would not continue to watch it.


I will do 10 because 5 feels weird.

1. *Drug War*

2. *Spring Breakers*

3. *Upstream Color*

4. *Gravity*

5. *Pain & Gain*

6. *12 Years a Slave* 

7. *The Wolf of Wall Street*

8. *Only God Forgives*

9. *Ninja: Shadow of a Tear*

10. *The Counselor*


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 4, 2014)

Taleran said:


> I disagree with you because you are disconnecting technical merit and enjoyment and your experience of making the movie and how well the movie is made are completely linked together.
> 
> *You may not be taking enjoyment from the same thing as other people but the film is still enjoyable to you, or else you would not continue to watch it.*



Not necessarily. I agree that many times the two are linked but I am listing examples in which they are not. You have never watched a movie that you thought was horribly made but you still liked it? You never watched a movie that you didn't like but completely understood why others would due to how well-made the movie was?

As for the bolded, I watched Gravity in theaters. I never walk out of movies in theaters and I really did not enjoy it but again, I understand why so many people liked it and I think it was a very good movie in its genre.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2014)

I think engaging is a much better word than entertaining imo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

I think that's true. Like, I was not entertained watching Clockwork Orange. But I was engaged.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess that works although for me there is not a big enough difference to make the distinction. If I am not entertained I am likely not engaged either.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Not necessarily. I agree that many times the two are linked but I am listing examples in which they are not. You have never watched a movie that you thought was horribly made but you still liked it? You never watched a movie that you didn't like but completely understood why others would due to how well-made the movie was?
> 
> As for the bolded, I watched Gravity in theaters. I never walk out of movies in theaters and I really did not enjoy it but again, I understand why so many people liked it and I think it was a very good movie in its genre.



I consider both my personal enjoyment and how well the movie was made when rating a movie. And personally I think personal enjoyment is more important because that's what you watch these movies for anyway. If I wasn't engaged and was bored out of my mind, I can't give a movie a high score regardless of how well made it was. Though entertainment alone won't get you a high score either.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 5, 2014)

Stoker
The Lords of Salem
The Last Stand
Only God Forgives
Evil Dead
The Conjuring

These are my favourites, but I have yet to watch a lot of films that I think are great. Films such as Yellow, Snowpiercer, Kaze tachinu, Kaguyahime no monogatari, The Giant Spider, Sledge, They Die By Dawn and You're Next among others are films that could challenge for a spot in my top 10. Hard to say. But I am sure both Yellow and Snowpiercer will make it on my top 10 list. Well, if Yellow comes before I die, that is. Shouldn't really be calling it a 2013 film either as it hasn't been relead yet. Only got some selected screenings in 2012 and 2013 for immortals. We mortals have to continue our waiting.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 5, 2014)

1. The Internship
2. Despicable Me 2
3. Fast Six 
4. The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug

Can't think of any others getting my five slot. Those four are my favorites and top for 2013. Whatever keeps me interested within the storyline and characters throughout a movie I'll consider for when rating it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2014)

1 - Blue is the warmest color
2 - Hobbit : Desolation of Smaug
3 - Rush
4 - Gravity
5 - American hustle

Among the ones I've seen so far. Most certainly forgetting a few.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I consider both my personal enjoyment and how well the movie was made when rating a movie. And personally I think personal enjoyment is more important because that's what you watch these movies for anyway. If I wasn't engaged and was bored out of my mind, I can't give a movie a high score regardless of how well made it was. Though entertainment alone won't get you a high score either.



I understand what you mean but the thing is it will leave too much room for bias if I was to take that same viewpoint. For example, I do not like romance movies. I will usually always not enjoy them or not be engaged by them. Does that mean that I think they are all "bad" movies? All romance films are "bad"? Of course not, I simply do not like the genre. I feel that I need to make this distinction in order to be fair.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 17, 2014)

Sauron said:


> 1. Gravity
> 2. The Great Gatsby
> 3. The Hobbit
> 4. Iron Man 3
> ...



Having watched more movies that came this year my list has changed to this:

1. Gravity
2. The Wolfs of Wall Street
3. Saving Mr. Banks (I loved Tom Hanks as Walt Disney!)
4. Prisoners
5. 12 Years a Slave

Still need to watch Captain Phillips and American Hustle.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I understand what you mean but the thing is it will leave too much room for bias if I was to take that same viewpoint. For example, I do not like romance movies. I will usually always not enjoy them or not be engaged by them. Does that mean that I think they are all "bad" movies? All romance films are "bad"? Of course not, I simply do not like the genre. I feel that I need to make this distinction in order to be fair.



That makes sense but it's your score, I think it's suppose to be bias.


----------

